# Engineers Australia membership



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

I am an Electronic Engineer from India , my degree and work experience was assessed and approved by Engineers Australia as part of my immigration . Now can I say that I am a member of EA ? Because when I go through the requirement for membership, it demands for detailed CV, work reference certificate and CDR and fees around 550 $. I hope this all submitted during skills assessment and positive skill assesment grants the membership by default. The below is the part of extract from my assessment result provided EA

_“ I am pleased to advise that competencies that you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualification from university of XXXX have been assessed as the meeting current academic requirement for standing as professional Engineer in Australia “_

I would like to be a member of EA as it will have advantage in OZ job market. Please some one can clarify


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi EE:

You are not a member of EA because you've just had a positive assessment. Becoming a member of EA usually means filling out a membership form from their website and also paying an annual fee (most professional groups have this sort of setup, for example I am a CISSP so I have passed the test + I need to pay annual fees and doing continuing education to maintain that). 

Good luck 



EE-India said:


> I am an Electronic Engineer from India , my degree and work experience was assessed and approved by Engineers Australia as part of my immigration . Now can I say that I am a member of EA ? Because when I go through the requirement for membership, it demands for detailed CV, work reference certificate and CDR and fees around 550 $. I hope this all submitted during skills assessment and positive skill assesment grants the membership by default. The below is the part of extract from my assessment result provided EA
> 
> _“ I am pleased to advise that competencies that you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualification from university of XXXX have been assessed as the meeting current academic requirement for standing as professional Engineer in Australia “_
> 
> I would like to be a member of EA as it will have advantage in OZ job market. Please some one can clarify


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

You are not a member of EA. You have to fill the membership form and send it to EA along with the requested FEE. But you can get some discount in the fee as you had already positive skill assessment from EA. just check with EA, how much you need to pay for membership.



EE-India said:


> I am an Electronic Engineer from India , my degree and work experience was assessed and approved by Engineers Australia as part of my immigration . Now can I say that I am a member of EA ? Because when I go through the requirement for membership, it demands for detailed CV, work reference certificate and CDR and fees around 550 $. I hope this all submitted during skills assessment and positive skill assesment grants the membership by default. The below is the part of extract from my assessment result provided EA
> 
> _“ I am pleased to advise that competencies that you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualification from university of XXXX have been assessed as the meeting current academic requirement for standing as professional Engineer in Australia “_
> 
> I would like to be a member of EA as it will have advantage in OZ job market. Please some one can clarify


----------



## A_Fatthy (Aug 4, 2009)

hi EE-India

I am an Electronic Engineer graduated from Egypt, 
I got the required score in IELTS but I need your help in preparing the CDR, can you help me please

Regards
A_Fatthy


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

A_Fatthy said:


> hi EE-India
> 
> I am an Electronic Engineer graduated from Egypt,
> I got the required score in IELTS but I need your help in preparing the CDR, can you help me please
> ...


Yes I can pls tell me about your Experince in detail

BTW i am an Electronics Engineer but specilised in Instrumentation , working in Oil and Gas Industry


----------



## A_Fatthy (Aug 4, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Yes I can pls tell me about your Experince in detail
> 
> BTW i am an Electronics Engineer but specilised in Instrumentation , working in Oil and Gas Industry


Hi EE

Thank you for your kind response
At the moment, I don't have enough experience, I would prefer to apply for the assessment and start in a new job to get the experience, to save time.

if you have a sample of the CDR, can you send it to me?

my email is A_Fatthy @ yahoo . com

Thank you in Advance
A_Fatthy


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

A_Fatthy said:


> Hi EE
> 
> Thank you for your kind response
> At the moment, I don't have enough experience, I would prefer to apply for the assessment and start in a new job to get the experience, to save time.
> ...


Sure I will mail you when i get home


----------



## A_Fatthy (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi EE

Thank you so much for your kind help

I appreciate that so much

Regards
A_Fatthy


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi EE,

I appreciate if you can send me a copy of your CDR. Thanks in advance. I have PM you my email.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi EE-India,

I'm also planning to apply for my PR under Electronics Engineer, but am worried that Engineers Australia (EA) might give negative assessment due to lack of work experience as Electronics Engineer.

Do you know if EA will provide positive assessment based on under grad studies only? I'm a B.E. Electronics & Communication Engineer from Anna University (2005), India. I completed my MBA (2008) from Australia and worked in Marketing of IT software. I have not done any work related to Electronics Engineering since my under grad. If I do write a CDR it'll be purely based on my under grad, do you think it'll hamper my EA assessment?

Can you also please either pass a copy of your CDR or any other resources you used to write your CDR for reference.

Many Thanks

Peanut


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

peanut48 said:


> Hi EE-India,
> 
> I'm also planning to apply for my PR under Electronics Engineer, but am worried that Engineers Australia (EA) might give negative assessment due to lack of work experience as Electronics Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Pls let me know your email id , i can send you the CDR copy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi EE:

Could you post it to the forum (the CDR), but remove all of the bio data info (Name Address, Name of school) and any company or other peoples names, phone #s, addresses. Just a general version so people know what it looks like.



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls let me know your email id , i can send you the CDR copy


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi EE:
> 
> Could you post it to the forum (the CDR), but remove all of the bio data info (Name Address, Name of school) and any company or other peoples names, phone #s, addresses. Just a general version so people know what it looks like.


Hi

Yes I will


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls let me know your email id , i can send you the CDR copy



Hi EE-India

Many thanks for the CDR. I'm an Electronics Engineer though. Do you know where I could find some CDR for Electronics Engineer?

As you mentioned in the email, I can't seem to get Employer Sponsorship as Australian Employers only hire (majority) when the candidate is already in Australia and preferably with permission to work. I am unable to return to Australia unless I get a PR or I'll have to go as a tourist, which I don't think is a good idea. Hence I'm hoping to apply for the 175.

Regards
Peanut


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

peanut48 said:


> Hi EE-India
> 
> Many thanks for the CDR. I'm an Electronics Engineer though. Do you know where I could find some CDR for Electronics Engineer?
> 
> ...


I am an Electronic and Instrumentation Engineer but i have used the same CDR to make mine. What all you need to know is the way of presentation.


----------



## Mahesh1286 (May 4, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> Hi EE-India,
> 
> I'm also planning to apply for my PR under Electronics Engineer, but am worried that Engineers Australia (EA) might give negative assessment due to lack of work experience as Electronics Engineer.
> 
> ...



Hi,


I am just curious , di u manage to get a positive assessment based on just your undergraduate studies , with no work ex , cos i too face a similar situation

Thanks.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Mahesh1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am just curious , di u manage to get a positive assessment based on just your undergraduate studies , with no work ex , cos i too face a similar situation
> ...


Hi. You are actually following a link which is about three years old! Get in touch with some current link on the subject on this forum. You'll get loads of info. Coming to your query- Yes, as per the EA website it is possible to use your undergraduate projects for preparing the CDR, provided it meets the required competency elements. 

Good Luck!


----------

